# What clinic is best for over 40's



## LorraineButler (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi. Looking for a clinic with a good success rate for the over 40's. I am 40 and so far have looked at Bourne hall, care Northampton and arcg. Any advice welcomed. Confused by all the stats and advice


----------



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, I got completely confused by all the stats and the thing is I'm not sure it's possible to compare apples to apples with them as each couple is unique.  I also looked at argc & care northampton. Opted for care as I felt most comfortable with them ie gut reaction and they are on my doorstep which I think makes a difference in terms of getting to appts during work time and cutting down on travel time.

Hope that helps, good luck with your search!


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

argc is brilliant!! loved it there and felt like home.


----------

